# My husband is my slave



## cheesepuff (Mar 28, 2014)

Let me first tell you about my husband (for the sake of this story, I will call him Bill). He's not what most women would consider "good-looking". He's short and he's on the heavy side. Not overweight, but heavy around the middle. I, on the other hand, am petite (about 5'1" tall and weigh about 100 pounds). 

So why did I marry such a man? Very simple. He's crazy in love with me. So much so that he agreed to be my foot-slave. It all began back when we were in high school. I could tell that he had such a huge crush on me but because he's shy, he wouldn't dare come up to talk to me. Also, because of his appearance he really didn't have any friends and from what I could tell, was not a very good student. While I wasn't popular with everyone, I had a close circle of friends and I was a rather good student. One day, one of my friends gave me an article about foot fetishism to read. I didn't know what that was until then but this article said that a foot fetishist is the most submissive type of man that one can find anywhere. 

This article aroused my curiosity. I just had to put this to the test but where would I find such a man? I decided to try it out on Bill. I didn't know if he was a foot-fetishist-probably not-but I was going to turn him into one, I decided. It happened that we shared one class together and one day for a class project we were supposed to work with a partner. To everyone's astonishment, 

I chose Bill. 

I approached him in class and invited him to my house after school allegedly to work on the project. He couldn't believe his good fortune. He quickly agreed. That afternoon after school let out, we walked together to my house. Now to get to my house you have to walk across a field. So I took off my sandals and walked barefoot across this field so when we finally arrived at my house (both my parents work and were not home yet) my feet were pretty dirty. 

A few minutes later, after we had settled down, I tell Bill, "I know you like me, Bill". He started to blush something awful. I continued, "would you like to be my boyfriend?" He responded, "Sure I would. What would I have to do?" That was what I was hoping he would say. I ask him teasingly, "Are you willing to do anything I ask?" He said, "Yes!" "Anything?" I repeated. "Anything you want", was his answer. I tell him, "See how dirty my feet are? Would you be willing to lick them clean?" At first he was hesitant and replied, "Do I have to?" It was here that I turned on my feminine charm. 

I put my arms around his neck and told him, "You do want to be my boyfriend, don't you? If you won't do this for me, I know many boys who will". Upon hearing this, he agreed. He laid down on the carpet in front of the sofa where I was sitting. I placed both of my feet on his face like he was a carpet. Now remember, since he's a bit fat, this means that he has chubby cheeks; the kind that I love to squish between my feet. Next, I command, "Lick". And for the next hour, he licked my feet from heel to toe until they were clean as a whistle. At first I just sat there with my eyes closed enjoying the treatment.

I never could have imagined how erotic this would feel. This was really starting to turn me on. But when I opened my eyes and looked down on Bill, I noticed that his pants were wet. While he was licking my feet he had ejaculated! I asked him how he felt and he said he felt great. He was turning into a foot-fetishist! After awhile I told him, "Go into the bathroom where you will find a bottle of red nail polish. Get it and come back here to paint my toe-nails". He did just as I said and a few seconds later, he was on his belly in front of my feet painting my toe-nails bright red. When he was done, I told him that from now on, he was going to be my foot-slave which meant that he would come over to my house everyday to worship my feet. And sure enough, everyday after school, while I was doing homework, he was under the table licking and kissing my feet and every other day, he was painting my toe-nails. 

Of course, none of my friends knew about my new "boyfriend" (someething Bill agreed to) and I still dated other boys but I didn't commit myself to anyone else.

Well, after graduation and college, I told Bill that we were going to get married and that he would be a "stay-at-home" husband who will do all the housework while I was away and when I got home, he would worship my feet in the evenings while I relaxed. He agreed right away. So our evenings are spent with him on the floor licking my feet, painting my toe-nails, kissing my feet, and at night he stays awake all night licking my feet. Every half-hour, he changes feet (He sleeps during the day when I'm at work). When I get home, he's there to take my shoes off for me and when I command him to smell my feet after they've been in shoes all day-or mostly sandals since we live in an area that never gets cold and is always good sandal-weather-he always takes my sandals off, raises my foot to his nose and takes several big raggedy breaths so he can smell deeply of my feet. This has been going on for the seven years we've been married. 

And now that I'm 30 years old, my feet are very, very soft. Sometimes, at work when I take my shoes off, my female co-workers are amazed that I have such soft feet. It amazes them even more when I tell them that my husband is the one who takes care of them for me. This makes them very jealous. A few ask where they can find such a man or how they can get their husbands/boyfriends to do this for them. I'm always looking for ways to make Bill a better foot-slave so if anyone has any suggestions, they may write to me c/o Abel.

Is it any wonder why I love my husband


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

tl;dr. Cliff notes or GTFO.

Also, no pics of yourself, no care.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Odds that anyone reads that wall of text: slim to GTFO.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

You guys are literally missing out if you don't read this post. She marries this subby ass dude to lick her feet. Words cannot describe the boner I have now


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Does your husband have an account on here named OG Dub?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

plz mistress let me clean ur feet


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Not gonna lie, I'm nursing a semi-on here.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Cool Story, OP. 7/10. Might read again.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Django UnFooted? 12 Years a Foot? Mantoego?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

People will crack up jokes on this thread but the truth is, a lot of husbands do become slaves to their wives in some extent.

Marriage is stupid.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Use paragraphs.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dub's been exposed :ti

Pretty sure this is the shit that Penthouse turns away.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

That was a pretty good read, too bad the formatting was awful.


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll be honest here and say that I didn't read all that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

This is amusing.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey OP, what was your previous user name or account name?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

* Why is this a thread? *


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Can I ask why you felt the need to post this?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This forum only wants the steamiest, raunchiest, ball-slappin-est gay escapades. Please go.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

OP why did you make this thread? With all respect I do not think any of us want to know details of your marital life. Perhaps you should, you know, keep it to yourself


----------

